# sony ericsson k510 mobile phone and linux

## paul555

Hi all, recently i bought a Sony Ericsson k510I mobile phone which comes with a usb cable for connecting it  to pc.I attempt to connect it and try with gnome-phone-manager to use it but i couldn't.Dmesg didn't show anything but lsusb show me that :

```
medic ~ # lsusb -v |grep ricss

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0fce:d041 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB 

  idVendor           0x0fce Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB

  iManufacturer           1 Sony Ericsson

  iProduct                2 Sony Ericsson K510

      iInterface              5 Sony Ericsson USB WMC Modem

      iInterface              6 Sony Ericsson USB WMC Modem bulk data

      iInterface              7 Sony Ericsson USB WMC Modem

      iInterface              8 Sony Ericsson USB WMC Modem bulk data

      iInterface              9 Sony Ericsson USB WMC OBEX Interface

      iInterface             10 Sony Ericsson USB WMC OBEX Interface bulk data (disabled)

      iInterface             11 Sony Ericsson USB WMC OBEX Interface bulk data

      iInterface             12 Sony Ericsson USB WMC Device Management

```

The phone also has bluetooth and infrared support.So i wondering if it possible to use in it linux and how?

----------

## Qra-Gul

I have exactly the same phone and yesterday i tried to connect it to my pc. The first thing i did was connect it through bluetooth and browse the files in it. I did this with bluez and kdebluetooth. I followed this howto.

But besides that, i need to sync it with kontact, for example. And i haven't be able to do that. The best i can do for now is to sync the contacts between my phone and kadressbook. I made it with opensync and its syncml plugin, but only from command line... but even that syncing isn't very good, because if i sync the phone again, opensync doesn't recognize the contacts as already syncronized, and ask me for each contact if i want to keep the one from the pc, the one from the cellphone or duplicate it....

Multisink for kde (appears as a plugin in Kontact) doesn't work for me... if i configure it with irmc (it does not have syncml) and i try to sync, the phone starts a process of syncing but nothing else happen and i have to break the connection either from the phone or from the pc....

I can't be able to use kmobiletools through bluetooth either, but here is a guide to use it through usb (i haven't tried it).

I think the real solution will come from opensync, but we will have to wait for further development....

If anyone knows another way or has find a solution, please let us know...

----------

